# For General Purpose Sounds, Don't Forget ...



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

... to check your public library for "The BBC Sound Effects Library" on CD. Footsteps, horse clomping, storms, ambient, clocks, music boxes ... wide and varied.

Just sayin'.


:ninja:


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool!


----------

